# First D-shape Handle and Mount



## crunchy (Dec 19, 2013)

My first go at this. Usually handle westerns but scored a sweet vintage Goodell 8" Chef's knife off Ebay that needed some love.
One piece Cocobolo. Would love some criticism from you experts. 
Before:





After:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 19, 2013)

Great improvement, and a nice piece of wood.


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 20, 2013)

That is pretty awesome. I am still a little scared of trying my first d handle. Also that is some awesome wood.


----------



## crunchy (Dec 20, 2013)

It's got more of a diamond shape to it then most D-handle I've come across but man does it feel great in my hand. I could prep for hours with this thing and never want to put it down. Thanks for the kind words! It was a lot of fun, I think I will be doing more Wa handles in the new year!


----------



## Lefty (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks great, M.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 20, 2013)

That handle looks really nice to me. Cocobolo texture is just stunning. 

Have you considered tapering it a little bit like Kramer and Marko do http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-nE3eRJG814M/Tkh6l7Y9lbI/AAAAAAAAACo/saeHTUCBBMc/s1600/kramer2.jpg ? 
What finish have you used on this?


----------



## Brad Gibson (Dec 20, 2013)

not many handle makers do the d shape. but its my personal favorite and i know a few others that really love it here. keep at it! that looks like an awesome first attempt! beautiful cocobolo.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nuh-unh!! That's your first try?! That looks fantastic! Great work indeed, man. From where I'm sitting it looks darn near perfect. Would love to hear more about how you did it.... maybe?


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 20, 2013)

Did you use a disc sander to make the D-Handle? If not, what tools did you utilize? Lastly, the profile on that knife is dreamy, oh and nice handle  !


----------



## danielomalley (Dec 20, 2013)

That looks great!!! You sure used the cocobolo well to show of it's grain and color variation. What a great way to bring back a whole new life to a knife!

-daniel


----------



## crunchy (Dec 20, 2013)

I used a 1.25" x 1.25" x 5.25" piece of wood I purchased from a friend. I shaped and rounded 3 corners using a Sawrasp leaving 1 slightly square. Next I put her to the Belt sander and finished with 320-2500 grit sand papers. I drilled the tang hole using a 1/8" bit on my drillpress. Shaped the tang using a Dremel grinder attachment (gave the choil and spine some love while I was at it) and stuck it in place using small wood wedges and 2 Ton Epoxy. Finished with Mineral Oil.
View attachment 21037


Marko's handles are amazing! I think I will attempt tapering with the next D-handle I make. I am also looking into stainless or copper bolsters for the next one. I love that look with single wood piece handles and possibly a mosaic pin or two.
But for the first attempt I wanted to keep it simple.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 20, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 20, 2013)

Great job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 20, 2013)

That's a beautiful piece of wood (great grain pattern), and you did a nice job shaping it. I think the final test is whether it feels right to the user--in this case, you. I don't have enough experience with d-handles to be able to look at it and give feedback, but I admire your work.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 21, 2013)

:bigeek: I am speechless... I think, some people here would be happy if they could do such a handle after having done 20... but this is a first... amazing! and the wood is absolutely stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 21, 2013)

daddy yo yo said:


> :bigeek: I am speechless... I think, some people here would be happy if they could do such a handle after having done 20... but this is a first... amazing! and the wood is absolutely stunning! :thumbsup:


so true


----------



## crunchy (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you very much for the kind words


----------

